# Eggdrop irc bot

## tenior

Witam,

mam taki problem, pokaze go na screen, wszyskie komendy wykonuje poprzez root, i tcl jest na_pewno umieszczone tam gdzie jest podana sciezka na koncu screena, co moze byc przyczyna?

```
http://www.emika-club.com/scre.gif
```

[url]http://www.emika-club.com/scre.gif

[/url]

Prosze o pomoc

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## BeteNoire

Tcl umieszczone ale pliku libtcl8.5.so nie ma. Którą wersję tcl masz? Próbowałeś robić revdep-rebuild?

Nie lepiej postawić Supybota?

----------

## tenior

walasnie o to chodzi ze tcl jest i sciezke nawet do niego podalem, nie wiem co to jest Supybot

----------

## BeteNoire

```
eix supybot

* net-irc/supybot

     Available versions:  0.83.3 {sqlite}

     Homepage:            http://supybot.sf.net/

     Description:         Python based extensible IRC infobot and channel bot
```

----------

## KrzychuG

po pierwsze, sciagnij jakas nowsza wersje Eggdropa zamiast uzywac zabytka, ktory nawet nie myslal o wsparciu dla Tcl z serii 8.5. Po drugie, Tcl masz zainstalowane lokalnie i zapewne zapomniales uaktualnic sobie LDPATH o sciezke do bibliotek od Tcl.

----------

## tenior

nom zainstalowalem, polaczyl sie ale zielony jestem na temat jego komend, i skryptow

----------

## tenior

 *KrzychuG wrote:*   

> po pierwsze, sciagnij jakas nowsza wersje Eggdropa zamiast uzywac zabytka, ktory nawet nie myslal o wsparciu dla Tcl z serii 8.5. Po drugie, Tcl masz zainstalowane lokalnie i zapewne zapomniales uaktualnic sobie LDPATH o sciezke do bibliotek od Tcl.

 juz probowalem na wszystkich wersjach, nie dziala a sciezke na_pewno podaje dobra, sam instalowalem kilkanascie wersji tcl

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## KrzychuG

 *tenior wrote:*   

> juz probowalem na wszystkich wersjach, nie dziala a sciezke napewno podaje dobra, sam instalowalem kilkanascie wersji tcl

 

Nie zrozumiales mnie. Sciezke do configure podajesz dobra, to widac. Zapomniales jednak dopisac sobie sciezki do plikow .so Tcla do zmiennych srodowiskowych. Ustaw sobie zmienna LD_LIBRARY_PATH na /home/tenior/tcl1/lib ( export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/home/tenior/tcl1/lib" ) i odpal jeszcze raz make. Jesli pomoze, a powinno, dopisz to do .bashrc czy z czego tam korzystasz i po sprawie. Gdybys zainstalowal Tcla normalnie, przez emerge to problem w ogole by nie istnial.

----------

## tenior

tak zadzialalo, dzieki jest inny problem teraz z tcl

```
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src'

This may take a while. Go get some runts.

make[2]: Entering directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src/md5'

make[2]: Nie nic do roboty w `md5'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src/md5'

make[2]: Entering directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src/compat'

make[2]: Nie nic do roboty w `compat'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src/compat'

---------- Yeah! That's the compiling, now the linking! ----------

Linking eggdrop (standard build).

gcc -pipe -o ../eggdrop bg.o botcmd.o botmsg.o botnet.o chanprog.o cmds.o dcc.o                                            dccutil.o dns.o flags.o language.o match.o main.o mem.o misc.o misc_file.o modul                                           es.o net.o rfc1459.o tcl.o tcldcc.o tclhash.o tclmisc.o tcluser.o userent.o user                                           rec.o users.o  -L/home/tenior/tcl1/lib -ltcl8.5 -lm -ldl -ldns -lnsl  md5/md5c.o                                            compat/*.o `cat mod/mod.xlibs`

touch ../eggdrop

Successful compile: eggdrop

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src'

make[1]: Entering directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src/mod'

make[2]: Entering directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src/mod/assoc.mod'

make[2]: Nie nic do roboty w `modules'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src/mod/assoc.mod'

make[2]: Entering directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src/mod/blowfish.mod'

make[2]: Nie nic do roboty w `modules'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src/mod/blowfish.mod'

make[2]: Entering directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src/mod/channels.mod'

make[2]: Nie nic do roboty w `modules'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src/mod/channels.mod'

make[2]: Entering directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src/mod/compress.mod'

make[2]: Nie nic do roboty w `modules'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src/mod/compress.mod'

make[2]: Entering directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src/mod/console.mod'

make[2]: Nie nic do roboty w `modules'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src/mod/console.mod'

make[2]: Entering directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src/mod/ctcp.mod'

make[2]: Nie nic do roboty w `modules'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src/mod/ctcp.mod'

cp: nie można wykonać stat na `./dns.mod/Makefile': Nie ma takiego pliku ani kat                                           alogu

make[2]: Entering directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src/mod/dns.mod'

make[2]: *** Brak reguł do wykonania obiektu `modules'. Stop.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src/mod/dns.mod'

make[1]: *** [dns.mod_so] Błąd 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/tenior/eggdrop1.6.19/src/mod'

make: *** [modules] Błąd 2

```

----------

## KrzychuG

Cos widac namieszales z modulem DNS skoro nie moze tam Makefile'a zrobic. Najlepiej dalej make clean, jeszcze raz configure i dopiero po tym kompiluj bota na nowo.

----------

